# Plant I.D. Please



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I have in the area this bush, it looks like it may be able to be trimmed into a tree, but not sure. It's not on anyone's property that I have seen but is in public roadway ditches and fence lines. Here is a couple pics, does anyone know what it is and if it is any good for bee forage? Thanks!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

looks a bit like elderberry.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes it does! Thanks Ruth!
Now, has anyone ever seen bees working the Elderberry blooms? I don't have any on my property so I've never been able to see if bees work them or not.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

It is Elder Berry. It could be European Elderberry, or a native species. Our bees work ours heavily for pollen, but they do not produce nectar. The European species sucker like crazy to the point of being trouble some.


----------



## jeffnmo (Mar 16, 2013)

it does look like elderberry and we have a few bushes and the bees do work them.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Great, thanks Jeff!
That helps me determine blooming flows and timing in my area, much appreciated to you and Ruth both for your replies!


----------

